# Ubuntu no display after loading screen.



## shady_inc (Jan 29, 2008)

Just yesterday, I was playing around with compiz-config settings manager and did something which I now feel I shouldn't have done.Anyway, I restarted the X-windows [Ctrl-Alt-Backspace] and I haven't been getting any display since then.The loading screen appears but a message "Input Not Supported" flashes across the screen while loading and there is no display after that.Here s my xorg.conf file:

```
Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Boardname    "Intel 845"
    Busid        "PCI:0:2:0"
    Driver        "i810"
    Screen    0
    Vendorname    "Intel"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "HCM510LSA"
    Vendorname    "Generic LCD Display"
    Modelname    "LCD Panel 1024x768"
    Horizsync    31.5-48.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0 - 65.0
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
    Gamma    1.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "HCM510LSA"
    Defaultdepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
        Virtual    1024    768
        Modes        "1024x768@60"    "800x600@60"    "800x600@56"    "640x480@60"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
    
    # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
    #    InputDevice     "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    #    InputDevice     "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    #    InputDevice     "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
EndSection
Section "Module"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "GLcore"
    Load        "dri"
    Load        "v4l"
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```
I omitted the lines having # in start here.
Regards,
shady_inc.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 29, 2008)

Type this command

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> xorg_errors.txt
```
It will create a file xorg_errors.txt, upload it here.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 30, 2008)

remove this wacom sh!t & whenever your X fails, first try 


> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg


----------



## praka123 (Jan 30, 2008)

@shady:Isn't gutsy  uses driver "intel" rather than "i810" 
so,it will be:

```
Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Boardname    "Intel 845"
    Busid        "PCI:0:2:0"
    Driver        "intel"
    Screen    0
    Vendorname    "Intel"
EndSection
```
also ur xorg.conf seems a custom one that is not generated by dexconf 

still no display?press ctrl+alt+f2 to and login.then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"


----------



## adi007 (Jan 30, 2008)

AFAICR UBUNTU(nearly every distro) will make a backup of the xorg.conf before any changes are made..
search for it it might have extension xorg.conf.bak or something..
once it happened to me and i just backed up the file and then everything was allright..
remember u have to have root privilages...just log in emergency console or enter single user mode and do it..
the backup file will be in the same directory..
just type

```
cp backupfilename xorg.conf
```


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi.!
@ mehulved: Here is the content of that file:
(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(EE) intel(0): detecting sil164
(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.
(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 236.
(EE) intel(0): ivch: Unable to read register 0x00 from DVOI2C_B:04.
(EE) intel(0): Unable to read from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.
(EE) intel(0): tfp410 not detected got VID FFFFFFFF: from DVOI2C_E Slave 112.

@gary4gar: I tried that command, but it asked for several things like:
Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware, the X server
may be configured to perform some operations, such as video mode switching, via the kernel's framebuffer driver.                                                                           
In theory, either approach should work, but in practice, sometimes one
does and the other does not.  Enabling this option is the safe bet, but   
feel free to turn it off if it appears to cause problems
I have no idea what to select here.So I just shut down the terminal at this point.

@praka123: I have selected intel i845 under Screen & Graphics.It still shows the driver as 810.
That's how it has always been.[checked in earlier backups too.It was i810 rather than Intel.]

@adi007 .There are 7 backups of xorg.conf under /etc/X11.!
BTW, I am able to boot into ubuntu,like, say every 1 out of 5 times.I managed to get Ubuntu display today morning.But when I check back in the evening,it's back to blank screen.;(.It's not the LCD getting old or anything since both Vista and Ubuntu LiveCD work fine.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 31, 2008)

@shady:do a 
	
	



```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure `uname -r`
```
and may be a 
	
	



```
depmod -ae
```
Make sure ur /etc/apt/sources.list repos are uncommented for universe,multiverse,for reference,below is my /etc/apt/sources.list

```
localhost:~# cat /media/sdb12/etc/apt/sources.list
# 
# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/ gutsy main restricted

deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071017)]/ gutsy main restricted
# See *help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
# newer versions of the distribution.
#Repository List based on standard gutsy with many extra packages
# If you get errors about missing keys, lookup the key in this file
# and run these commands (replace KEY with the key number):
#  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
#  gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key URL use (replace URL with the key address):
#
#  wget -q URL -O- | sudo apt-key add -
#
# If you have a gpg key file use (replace FILE with the key file):
#
#  sudo apt-key add FILE

deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted

## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
## distribution.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates main restricted

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
## team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy universe
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates universe

## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu 
## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to 
## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in 
## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
## security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy multiverse
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-updates multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
## repository.
## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
deb *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
deb-src *archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy-backports main restricted universe multiverse

## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from Canonical's
## 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is
## offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu
## users.
deb *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
deb-src *archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner

deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security main restricted
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe
deb *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse
deb-src *security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security multiverse

# Seveas’ packages (GPG key: 1135D466)
# GPG key-file: *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
deb *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all
deb-src *mirror.ubuntulinux.nl gutsy-seveas all

# Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon"
# GPG key-file: *packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg
deb *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
#deb-src *packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free

# Debuntu Ubuntu gutsy packages
# GPG Key: *repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt
deb  *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
#deb-src *repository.debuntu.org/ gutsy multiverse
```

also when *internet is connected,*do a :


```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```
then,

```
sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri mesa-utils  xserver-xorg-video-intel
```


the xorg.conf generated by gutsy seems similar to the ones from fedora and other rpm distros 

I think the display fails may be due to the resolution which the monitor/LCD cannot handle due to the *modesetting* options given by xorg.conf you used in ubuntu.So,
_*use the below /etc/X11/xorg.conf as it is *_:

remember,use "intel" driver must be used instead of old "i810" drivers for support.Just installed Gutsy Ubuntu on an intel machine 2 days back,so knows the thing 

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    Fontpath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    # path to defoma fonts
    Fontpath    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "dbe"
    Load        "dri"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "ddc"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "freetype"
    Load        "bitmap"
    Load        "int10"
    Load        "vbe"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Boardname    "Intel 845"
    Busid        "PCI:0:2:0"
    Driver        "[B]intel[/B]"
Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"
Option       "AccelMethod"    "EXA"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "HCM510LSA"
    Option      "DPMS"
    Horizsync    30.0-60.0
    Vertrefresh  55.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "HCM510LSA"
    Defaultdepth   24
    SubSection "Display"
           Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" 
EndSubSection
    
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    screen          "Default Screen"
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection
```

^ur vertical and Horizontal resolution also is wrong.So,I used the correct frequencies as per Hcl website.

*www.hclinfosystems.in/HCM510LSA BROUCHURE rev 01.Doc

*restart gdm(sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart or "telinit 1+ CTRL+D in runlevel 1") for the X to set correctly.*

Now,In GNOME,go to menu System>Preferences>Screen Resolution to 1024x768@60Hz(recommended Resolution as per HCL site) or 1024x768@75Hz for ur 15" LCD Monitor 
If u have enough RAM there,try enabling compiz also in Ubuntu


----------



## adi007 (Jan 31, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> @adi007 .There are 7 backups of xorg.conf under /etc/X11.!


there is nothing to shock as i said everytime u change some display settings the backup file will be created..
if there is some number in the name of the backupfile then restore the file with higgest number in it's name..
else if u are confused,restore any file u like..I am sure it will work...
to restore file use root authentication and issue

```
cp backupfilename xorg.conf
```
I strongly believe this will work ..try it...


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 31, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> It's not the LCD getting old or anything since both Vista and Ubuntu LiveCD work fine.



If Ubuntu Live cd works fine , then just copy the xorg.conf from the live cd to ur original xorg.conf.

Regards,
ray


----------



## shady_inc (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi.!
Now I can boot into Ubuntu alright.! 
Did almost everything mentioned here.Not quite sure what worked and what didn't.But everything looks to be fine for now.I might as well re-install Ubuntu to undo any harmful changes I might have made.


			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> If u have enough RAM there,try enabling compiz also in Ubuntu


I already run it without any problems, even when the driver was set to older "i810"  And I have also managed to convince two of my friends to install Ubuntu after a little "Compiz Fusion Showdown"


----------

